# CPT codes 75571- 75572- 75574



## ljrj0721

Could someone be willing to elaborate on these codes.  

75571--  is this a CT of chest or heart w/o contrast
75572--  is this a CT of chest or heart with contrast
75574--  is this a CTA of chest or heart 

and do all of these codes include calcium scoring?   These codes are a little confusing.


----------



## rajmonda

*Icd -9-cm*

im a little confuse when when INDICATOIN is for calcium score and thery usign CPT  75574...my question is what DIAGNOSIS code ICD -  should  i use f


----------

